# Support Whitelighting, takes 2 seconds!



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks for your support so far!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

And if I chose to "like" the page, how will my personal information be used?


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi hojo, I'm just a regular mountainbuzz paddler, not a corporation or spammer or anything. I won't sell or share your info with anyone, besides the fact that you'll just show up on the fan page as "liking" it (just like any other page you "like" such as Mountainbuzz).

If I post updates, you will see them in your news feed. If you don't want to see those click the "x" you can hide all future updates and still be a "fan" of the page.

Thanks!


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

P.S. The idea is to get the hiring people to see that I can successfully promote something online, and have real people interact like they would if I were working for them in that position, whether grass-roots, or other methods...


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Done.


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

What's the interweb?

I put in a like.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

thanks guys!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Fine. But if I start getting emails from the Beaver Creek condo sales division I'm going to ski over the tails of your favorite powder boards.


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

Better let us know when you get the job!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

And buy us beers!


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Haha, I'll see what I can do! It's a pretty long shot that they would hire me which is why I'm trying to stand out from the crowd. Thanks again!


----------



## catboatkeith (Jun 11, 2010)

Done,but I might "unlike" after you get the job.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

lol, thanks


----------

